# Kwonnie's Sig Dump



## Kwonnie (Jun 4, 2010)

Just recently started tossing sigs (old and new) on Facebook. Figured I'd put 'em on here too for critique/viewing pleasure.

If there's no text, I probably made it two or so years ago. If the text says Shia, I probably made it three or so years ago. If the text says tkoAim, I probably made it one to two years ago. If it says Kwonnie, I made it anywhere from half a year ago to now.

Mostly anime/singers/games/friends content.

EDIT: If you want to use one of these in your sig, ASK PERMISSION first.







































Stuff from the past few weeks:





















































Tuesday, June 22nd, 2010:





Thursday, June 24th, 2010:








Sunday, June 27th, 2010:









Wednesday, June 30th, 2010:





Sunday, July 18th, 2010:


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 4, 2010)

Dang man those are awesome


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 4, 2010)

very cool! you are very talented....and since we are friends you should make a cool one of my custom 7 string "sev-i-gami" on my home page  im getting quotes on it.


----------



## Kwonnie (Jun 4, 2010)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> very cool! you are very talented....and since we are friends you should make a cool one of my custom 7 string "sev-i-gami" on my home page  im getting quotes on it.



Why don't you take a picture of you playing it? Just make sure it's not cut off on the top or sides and I can do that. It also helps if you take it against a fairly monochromatic background for easy cutting.


----------



## TreWatson (Jun 5, 2010)

yeah dude, totally needs moar cool artwork.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 6, 2010)

Kwonnie said:


> Why don't you take a picture of you playing it? Just make sure it's not cut off on the top or sides and I can do that. It also helps if you take it against a fairly monochromatic background for easy cutting.


 
well i would but that guitar does not exist yet. it is a photoshop guitar i did for getting a quote from custom shop builders. one of those "knights in armor" playing it would be cool


----------



## Kwonnie (Jun 6, 2010)

Woah. That's bad-f*ckin'-ass. Most def. Check back with me shortly.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are ridiculously good  

At the risk of being slightly cheeky - are there are specific techniques for making sigs of that incredible quality via photoshop? perhaps the odd tutorial for noobs like myself? 

Great work regardless!


----------



## Kwonnie (Jun 6, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Those are ridiculously good
> 
> At the risk of being slightly cheeky - are there are specific techniques for making sigs of that incredible quality via photoshop? perhaps the odd tutorial for noobs like myself?
> 
> Great work regardless!



I don't typically use tutorials, but there are plenty out there. Ones by many better than myself. To be honest, I have a rather atypical style. One that's not exactly trendy nor particularly flowy. I wish I were better, but this is my practice I suppose.

If you want tuts, I can find you plenty. And if need be, I can supply you with extra brushes/images/C4D's/renders, etc.

EDIT: Oh, and I have PSD's for most of the above sigs, but I'm not sharing them with everybody. If you want those you'll have to PM me for 'em.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll have a look around and see what's lurking out there


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 7, 2010)

great work there man!!!

EDIT : and who is that cutie pie on your avatar?


----------



## ry_z (Jun 7, 2010)

Kwonnie said:


>



LM.C fan?


----------



## Kwonnie (Jun 7, 2010)

ry_z said:


> LM.C fan?



Much. :]
Ooh another Chicagoan that knows LM.C 
I posted 75% of the UG tabs (some other kid in my friends list did the others) for LM.C.

@ralphy1976

My doggy? 

EDIT:
I do take requests btw. Just realize that you won't get anything on ss.org without it being 300x100 (which is coincidentally the size of most of the sigs up there).


----------



## ry_z (Jun 7, 2010)

Kwonnie said:


> Ooh another Chicagoan that knows LM.C



I've only heard a few songs. I just recognized Maya's hair.


----------



## Kwonnie (Jun 22, 2010)

New siggy. Probably the best one I've ever done.


----------



## Kwonnie (Jun 24, 2010)

Just made this.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 24, 2010)

very cool, but...

still dont see a dark knight playin a sev-i-gami


----------



## Kwonnie (Jun 27, 2010)

Much better than the old Lightning sig.


----------



## Kwonnie (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh look. It's me.


----------



## Kwonnie (Jul 18, 2010)

Another BoA sig:


----------



## Kwonnie (Jul 18, 2010)

Some chick doing G.I. Joe cosplay:


----------



## Kwonnie (Jul 19, 2010)

Another Lightning sig.


----------



## Kwonnie (Jul 19, 2010)

Alexi Laiho sig. Likely going to post a tut on this.


----------



## Kwonnie (Jul 19, 2010)

Some mod actually deleted my tut for no apparent reason. Liking this site less and less.


----------

